# picked wrong always open file with application



## largolargo (Jan 31, 2000)

I was trying to open a file and I accidentally picked the wrong application to open it with. I hadnt unchecked the always open file with box so now I'm stuck. Anyone know how to change the file that opens the program?


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

In Win98:

Go to View/Folder Options/File Types. Either edit that file type or remove it completely. This will allow you to choose the correct program to open the file with.

It is a somewhat similar process in 95, but I can't remember the exact steps to get there.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

Or,
Hightlight the File by clicking on it one time|hold down the Shift Key|right click on the File|choose Open With from option menu. Then you can choose another application.
GOOD LUCK


----------

